# Transfer AVI PC file to My Shows on Tivo



## fpepper (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

New to Tivo in the UK.....How can I transfer movies on my PC to the Tivo box for viewing????? What software do I need and can it be done without purchasing new program?
Cheers for any help


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

That's all you really need. 

If you can afford a Tivo then you can afford to $25 or so needed to buy the registered version of the program.

Maybe a video file conversion program, too, if the format is unreadable on the Tivo. Many free ones out there. Pick one out and try it!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That's assuming Tivo Desktop works with the UK VM Tivo; which we don't have confirmation of yet.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

cwaring said:


> That's assuming Tivo Desktop works with the UK VM Tivo; which we don't have confirmation of yet.


Doesn't appear to at the moment

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## fpepper (Nov 19, 2011)

I wondered if that would be the case


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

If the Virgin TiVo had the equivalent to the US TiVo "Music, photos, & Showcases" (TiVo HME - Home Media Engine extension) then StreamBaby would have been a way to do this.
http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/
It becomes a streaming source that the TiVo can play from (so the video is not transferred to the hard-drive of the TiVo - but you can watch it live).
It uses ffmpeg to do transcoding to formats supported by TiVo.

Has anyone asked Virgin to enable this?

(I installed StreamBaby to see if the TiVo box magically noticed it and added it to the menu but it didn't - I did not force a restart though)


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

iTivo works (except everything is copy protected so it can't download anything).

It should be possible to get pyTivoX running somehow. I used to stick things in now playing on 15.1 and I'd be surprised if it's not possible in 15.2.. might need some twiddling.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Tony Hoyle said:


> It should be possible to get pyTivoX running somehow. * I used to stick things in now playing on 15.1* and I'd be surprised if it's not possible in 15.2.. might need some twiddling.


Not sure I'm reading that correctly - you've managed to import video onto the VM TiVo ? in 15.1 ?!


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

No, just a line of text that said something silly. I had a little bash script that did it. Might see if i can dig it out of the backups.

In 15.1 the Tivo would respond to multicast and put the details on now playing.. actually clicking on it caused a nice crash


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Tony Hoyle said:


> iTivo works (except everything is copy protected so it can't download anything).


Isn't iTivo for download (from TiVo to desktop) - original request is for the other direction ... hence my suggestion of StreamBaby but I think that Virgin would have to enable HME for it to work.



> It should be possible to get pyTivoX running somehow. I used to stick things in now playing on 15.1 and I'd be surprised if it's not possible in 15.2.. might need some twiddling.


pyTivoX seems to include StreamBaby ... so I assume would have the same problem.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I've managed to hack pyTivo to appear on now playing, but it's a very fast way to crash the tivo right now.. Confident I'll get something going though.


----------



## fpepper (Nov 19, 2011)

yOU GUTS ARE WELL AHEAD OF ME. wHAT ON EARTH ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT.......:


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

<Edit>

Bah. give up. You can get it to try to connect but it tries to connect to another port (port 2191) on the PC then dies because it's not open - the protocol is different to what pyTivo implements.

I reckon it's possible.. it's not *that* far from what they have in the US... after all the remotes work (you could probably make something that looked like tivoweb.. for nostalgia's sake if nothing else).


----------



## fpepper (Nov 19, 2011)

How come this facility is available in the USA but not here, do Vigin need to get a finger out so we can use Tivo Desktop????????????


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Could be any number of reasons really.


----------

